# Highest Quality and Most Reliable Tools



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Kliens all the way, quality tool quality job, you may need to lock them up by the sounds of it.


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

I've never had anything stolen from me. Mind you I don't leave my tools laying around...


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Now we have some progress.... I use channel locks to pull nails and they last a long time. As far a Klien, I have a few of their tools from when I wired my house, I wish I could use them more often.


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know much about plumbing but what are the quality names? Ridgid?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dlarrivee said:


> So what we're looking for is the best of the best, the tools (hand or power) that you use everyday, you abuse, that lasts forever and you swear by.


Can't say a lot, I think those days are over and I really don't care either way. They are written off anyways. I can't even get a $30 tape measure to last more than 6 months.

I do have an Eastwing hammer I have had for over 20 years.



dlarrivee said:


> Or just the innovative things that make your job so much easier, you can't imagine how you ever did without them.


Bosch flush cut saw, would be probably the most innovative, can't live without is probably the good ole recip saws. Nothing too innovative about them after all these years, but they are just one of those tools that nothing else can really replace.


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

It seems even Lufkin doesn't make a tape like they used to...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I went through this 3 times, any reasons why it shouldn't be deleted?

It starts nowhere, wanders around and ends nowhere.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I went through this 3 times, any reasons why it shouldn't be deleted?
> 
> It starts nowhere, wanders around and ends nowhere.


Yeah read post #25, it appears to be back on track, and what purpose does it ever serve to delete any threads that don't violate the TOS of the site?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Saves Nat's server?


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

Deleting threads just because you personally don't see a point in them doesn't make sense... Does it violate any rules?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

dlarrivee, threads usually have a common component that is useful during the discussion and worth storing in the archives for future reference.

This one starts out with speed squares, goes to 'tools are crap', a bunch of nonsense including 'tools with locks' then moves on to pliers.

You obviously see something useful in this topic. Please describe it to me.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*From pictures to ink blots*

Let me help you with getting this on point. Tools are the heart and soul of what we all do. They are the equivalent to a trucker’s seat, a doctors black bag or office clerks swivel chair. With out then work sucks, with then we can do any job required. The pictures of then are like ink blots, each person sees something different. Some see memories of tools lost while others can not wait to go to there local HD and try one on. Now take this and make a thread out of it.:blink:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I picked up a set of chisles and a bunch of block planes(all shapes and sizes) and a pull saw in Japan a few years ago, they are hands down the best, nothing even comes close. I'd like to find a way to get more of them, I'm going to ask my uncle to find a link or someway to order these items and have them shipped, when I come up with something I'll post it, unless it violates the tos


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> dlarrivee, threads usually have a common component that is useful during the discussion and worth storing in the archives for future reference.
> 
> This one starts out with speed squares, goes to 'tools are crap', a bunch of nonsense including 'tools with locks' then moves on to pliers.
> 
> You obviously see something useful in this topic. Please describe it to me.



The goal of the thread was to get post like #25 + #33. My comments last night were directed at the poor quality tools that are being sold. Not many people can argue that tool quality has decreased over the past 30 years. My comments about the Estwing hammers not having locks was a joke, I really feel that they should have an embedded tracking chip. BTW, in a different thread I posted about the new Estwing hammer that looks different, works great and might decrease the chance of who owns it issues. Post like #33 are helpful because now I know where to look for a good chisel set unlike the crappy ones at big box stores. Hell maybe someone will post where to find a wonder bar that will not snap under pressure (see my first post). 

Most of us are not lucky enough to have our fathers tools and paint brushes like Tettor. If someone can direct us to a good source for high quality tools then this thread is a hit. 

BTW, look back at this thread in 5-10 years and see if you think inventory chips in tools is a wacky idea.


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

dougchips said:


> The goal of the thread was to get post like #25 + #33. My comments last night were directed at the poor quality tools that are being sold. Not many people can argue that tool quality has decreased over the past 30 years. My comments about the Estwing hammers not having locks was a joke, I really feel that they should have an embedded tracking chip. BTW, in a different thread I posted about the new Estwing hammer that looks different, works great and might decrease the chance of who owns it issues. Post like #33 are helpful because now I know where to look for a good chisel set unlike the crappy ones at big box stores. Hell maybe someone will post where to find a wonder bar that will not snap under pressure (see my first post).
> 
> Most of us are not lucky enough to have our fathers tools and paint brushes like Tettor. If someone can direct us to a good source for high quality tools then this thread is a hit.
> 
> BTW, look back at this thread in 5-10 years and see if you think inventory chips in tools is a wacky idea.


Not a wacky idea at all, I'm sure of it.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Dlarrivee…hands down the most useful tool ever developed for the renovations business is the reciprocating saw. Even the disposable brands are worth there weight in gold when you don’t have one. The one we use most often swivels to right angles. Following that is a 5 foot long, 2” diameter, thick wall pipe with a splitting wedge weld to the end or it. Affectionately know as Reg the Wedge. It will take out any living room window header you want in just minutes…..don’t need to remove drywall or sheathing nails. Just carefully sink it between the header and the top plate with a big hammer and MOMS the word. Be sure to brace the ceiling because I guarantee it will bow like you are parking a truck in the attic.:blink: 
“Demolition is my medication” rebuilding it is how I pay the doctor.


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

The recip. saw is one of those tools that functions in a way no other tool could effectively... For new construction how much do you suppose one is used though? If you sheath the entire wall, and cut the windows out after, there's one use but what about others?


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Most of us are not lucky enough to have our fathers tools and paint brushes like Tettor. If someone can direct us to a good source for high quality tools then this thread is a hit.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

needthingsdone? said:


> dougchips said:
> 
> 
> > Most of us are not lucky enough to have our fathers tools and paint brushes like Tettor. If someone can direct us to a good source for high quality tools then this thread is a hit.
> ...


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Fein detail sander- we don't use the sanding pad, but when you put a blade on there, it is an absolute necessity for those otherwise impossable cuts. 

Kobalt 20oz framing hammer- bought one of these about two years ago- nothing fancy, just a basic good quality hammer comparable to all the "good" brands and half the price.

Japanese nail set- Greatest nail set period








http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&p=40379&cat=3,41306,41331

Switch grip pliers- pretty nice 2 in one tool

Lennox bimetal utility knife blades- last long enough to make them worth the extra money

Stanley Rotator Ratchet- My favorite socket wrench
http://doitbest.com/DoItBest/Main.aspx?pageid=64&SKU=324574


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree, I think alot of peoeple expect to much from low-cost tools... 

If one tool is $30 and one is $5, the steel in the higher priced tool is probably a higher grade, it's not just the brand name logo you pay for.


----------



## MKECONTRACTOR (Feb 9, 2006)

*Tools I have been happy with:*

DeWalt:
Clipped head framing nailers
12" Compound sliding miter saw
7 1/4 circ saws
All cordless tools, too many to list
Corded recip. saw

Porter-Cable
Siding nailer
Roofing nailers LOVE THESE LITTLE BAD BOYS
Electric Air Compressors

Bostitich
Cap Stapler
Finish Nailers

AND FINALLY
I bought a $60 SDS hammerdrill from Harbor Freight, maybe a Central Pnuematic or one of their generic China brands. I usually go through one of them a year, regardless of manufacturer so I figured go cheap. That friggin thing works better than the "name brands" and shows no signs of slowing down. If it dies tomorrow it still as lasted longer than any other previous ones I have owned! Oh, and 35' tapes were on sale there for $1.99 the other day, I bought 10, and they are actually good quality, not great, but good- they measure up. (HA HA HA)


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

For roofing nailers, Bostitch is king

Most of the time you get what you pay for, but it's good to know about the exceptions- good or bad. 

I've done pretty well buying good quality tools from the cheapo bin- sure, I've been burned more than once, but overall, I'd say I'm ahead.


----------



## Murph (Mar 12, 2007)

I used a paslode before and I still prefer bostitch air nailers over anything. I'll take the extra time to get out air hoses and compressors.


----------



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

What i use and have good luck with...

Hitachi twin tank compressor.
Hitachi frame nailer.
Hitachi siding nailer
Hitachi stapler.
Hitachi finish nailer.
Hitachi 14.4 volt cordless drill as a pre-driller.

Milwaukee radio. (Dewalts are a joke)

Bosch jigsaw.
Bosch palm sander.

Porter Cable tiger sawzall
Porter Cable random orbital.
Porter Cable beltsander.
Porter Cable brad nailer.
Porter Cable router.

Craftsman 19.2 cordless drills. (made by porter cable)

Mag 44 Skillsaws.

Makita 4" grinder.

Plumb-it extenda levels. (worth their weight in gold for basements and patio covers)

Hand tools are hit and miss and you lose em anyway.

Swanson square.
Kleins.
Bear claw nail puller.


And the most important of them all is the Bush 30 pack. They dont last long but have great value.

:drink:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Festool
Fein
Hilti
Klein
Bosch
*most* Rigid
Snap-On
Sinclair (flooring tools)
Crain
Gundlach
Bullet Tools
About all I can think of right this second....Every manufacturer I listed above has served me very well and would get my dough again.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

You bet !
I'd be glad to make a list of tools that have lived
and died
for DIY folks to have a look at to make a decision when purchasing.
Whew! It'll take a bit . . .

A lot of fine memories to sort through.


----------



## dlarrivee (Nov 25, 2006)

I've found that Ridgid tube cutters for 1/2" dia. stainless tubing just don't last... 

Any other brands to try?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is one of my favorite tools. This little Makita with a nice Matsusheeta (had to respell it for the swear filter LOL) blade will give you a really super nice cut. I have had mine for years. Turns at like 10,000 rpm or something. IF it kicks, wow, does it ever.

Overall I find Makita has some really nice tools. The new Lithium Ion battery tools look to be winners.

Oh, one thing you should definitely watch out for is the quality of the Skil 77 wormdrives. I swear ever since Bosch bought it, I have had serious trouble with the inside gears bending. Kickbacks are not unusual in framing. Just one will knock it wobbly. I've returned a half dozen in the past year and a half.

The Bosch wormdrive, you can either avoid or replace the blade guard with a real guard handle. It's plastic, and cheap plastic at that.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

I love the new Milwuakee V28 stuff They are BY FAR the Best cordless tools I have used


----------



## Builtbybeck (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quality tools*

You just can't beat the durability and overall efectiveness of Hilti tools. Not every tool in my truck is hilti (mostly because there expensive) but I always research the Hilti version of every power tool I buy before I make a decission. I say there the best. I have Te5 drills that were used literly 12 hours a day for two months drilling 3/8" holes one after another in cmu for anchoring EIFS that are still good as new. The Te5 drill is also one of my favorite tools because of the interchangable chucks, Keyless to sds to keyed in seconds! 
Darin


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

tools i won't buy anymore
RIDGID or shall i say ryobi...not the ridgid plumbing tool company the home depot ridgid crap. might work well but they DO break and They SUCK to repair.
ryobi....junk
dewalt cordless sawsall. or circular saw
I do use the dewalt compact table saw, laser, bisket joiner, 18v cordless h drill,
Senco is dependable for air tools and fasteners fit subs guns. where bostich usually requires there crappy fasteners.
Bosch tools rock
porter cable tools are good for the price and easy to fix
stanley tapes are the BEST. wish their was something better. but at least they don't fold in the wind when i'm on a roof. all you have to do is send it in when it breaks.
BUT my best tool is my dependable leather tools pouch. no problems and i use them daily, saves me time trying to find tools. had them since 1993 and they fit like it


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

vwovw said:


> tools i won't buy anymore
> RIDGID or shall i say ryobi...not the ridgid plumbing tool company the home depot ridgid crap. might work well but they DO break and They SUCK to repair.
> ryobi....junk
> dewalt cordless sawsall. or circular saw
> ...


I think that your post is the first negative one about Ridgid. My subs all use Ridgid tools and when I was in the field I used Ridgid tools. The chargers suck but other than that we only have one hammer drill that needs repair. All the Ridgid tools that we have are from when they first came out about 3 years ago, maybe the new stuff sucks?


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

Senco FramePro


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

dougchips said:


> I think that your post is the first negative one about Ridgid. My subs all use Ridgid tools and when I was in the field I used Ridgid tools. The chargers suck but other than that we only have one hammer drill that needs repair. All the Ridgid tools that we have are from when they first came out about 3 years ago, maybe the new stuff sucks?


well they are the same tool as ryobi. every tool repair place in my town says they will not fix ryobi or ridgid power tools by homedepot. i loved my ridgid table saw until it broke. i'm not rich enough to just go out and buy a new table saw just cause the plastic differential piece that moves the blade up and down wore out and is almost impossible to replace. Now i have a great table saw with a $10 plastic piece that i have to send my table saw to them to fix. prime example of dougchips remark about all tools are crap. Well i disagree with all. but i am now done with ryobi and ridgid hd tools.


----------



## bonnie scotland (Jun 29, 2007)

*best tools*

for me you can't beat makita for cordlless and cabled power tools , estwing for hammers ,paslode for nailguns (although they are pretty expensive to repair) as for stanley, never really rated them for anything , 
Stabila for levels 
Marples for chisels,
Sandvik/Bahco for handsaws,
and my makit nailbag,
Oh and my trusty Ford Transit:notworthy to carry it all in.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

dlarrivee said:


> I've found that Ridgid tube cutters for 1/2" dia. stainless tubing just don't last...
> 
> Any other brands to try?


Get a Reed and order the optional SS wheel for it.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Lennox sawzall blades. they can cut with a 90 degree bend in the blade and spring back straight when done with the cut. Love my estwings. Also, my stabila levels are top notch, always just right.


----------



## Standstrong (Apr 18, 2006)

Hammer - Stilletto - (you will never go back)

Saws - Dewalt (best view of blade) (DIABLO blade)

Tape - Fat Max 35 footer (best reach/ 30 footer if you like smaller)

Chalkline - Irwin (fast return)

Boots - Wolverine (Water-resistant not too hot)

Sawzall - Milwaukee (Breaks the least)

Cordless Crap - We use Dewalt, (have the crew use all the same brand)

Truck - Ford, Chevy - Easy replacement (I have many of both)

Dump Truck - 1 ton Chevy (easy on gas, portable dumpster, cat hauler, crew hauler, toolbox, billboard)

Bobcat - 873 not too big, can still lift pallet of brick 

Women - busty curly haired blondes, (good cooks and look great)

Generators - Coleman 7200 has been good to me (no less than 5000)

Compressors - 5.5 honda double tank Rol-aire (standard)

Friends - Idea-Action guys, no crooks.

Trailer - 6 by 12 (possibly 2 for however many big jobsites one tends to have. plenty of room for gennys, compressors, handtools, ladders up top.

Drills - Makita-light duty Bosch-Heavy Duty

Impact guns - No clue every one I have had was crap from Dewalt to cheap-os. please advise.

House - Close to the highway to get around.

Forums - Contractortalk (Good ideas there)

Grinders - Makita Definately


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

dlarrivee said:


> I've found that Ridgid tube cutters for 1/2" dia. stainless tubing just don't last...
> 
> Any other brands to try?


Are you using the wheel that comes in the cutter or are you using the wheel for stainless? I have Ridgid tubing and pipe cutters that I inherited that are like forty years old and still going. Yeah I have replaced wheels and rollers.


----------

